# The Secret of Monkey Island



## CannonBallGuy (May 14, 2006)

Hey, I've begun the hunt for the original Monkey Island game, for mac: The Secret of Monkey Island since I found out about scummvm.
The trouble is, the mac disks for this game are awfully difficult to come by. They don't come up on eBay, amazon, etc and I've really run out of ideas.

I'm basically asking if anyone here would be willing to sell/trade/whatever me a copy of the game or if anyone knows of any sites that deal with old/rare (mac) games.
Any help's greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
CBG.


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2006)

I have it. Send me an email : )


----------

